# Golf Strengthening Tips



## Ernie Dimeo (Nov 16, 2013)

Hence, to improve your chance of playing the game in the best possible condition, here are some great tips on how to improve your game with golf strengthening exercises.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

One of the key things in that graphic is, the STRETCHING of the biceps... Not building them up like a muscular body builder.

Since I started lessons with Sean Kicker, he's shown me stretching exercises that are not totally golf oriented, maybe just health oriented in general, but they are also things that will help my turn, which is my problem. As tall as I am, I can make a swing that is almost all arms and still move the ball pretty far. As I got older and heavier around the middle, that's what happened and I never realized it because I lost accuracy, not distance. I just chalked it up to infrequent play.

Now, I'm still inconsistent because I'm learning to turn and it's like a new swing after all this time, but when I do it right, I see the differences he's trying to accomplish with me. Believe me when I tell you stretching for golf works as much, if not more, than strength building.


----------



## golflover24 (Jun 18, 2014)

appreciate the tips, mate. really helpful.


----------



## Edgar Smith (Jun 9, 2014)

These tips would me in improving my golfing skills.


----------

